# Bastimentos with cloudy eye



## Guest (Oct 6, 2004)

I noticed yesterday that my female Bastimentos has a white film over one of her eyes. It sort of looks cloudy. Has anyone seen this, and if so does it need to be treated or will it eventually go away? She is still active and moving around and eating like normal. Any advice would be great!


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I have no advice (sorry) - but it would be helpful to know if this is from the recent wave of "farm raised" animals, or if it's captive born?

s


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2004)

It was wild caught or "farm raised".


----------

